# Vikings and 40k



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

So I've been reading a book on north mythology and society for a while now, and as I looked through it something caught my eye

It's the Berserker, and this is what I realized

When a Berserker (Khorne Reference) prepares to...well go berserk he drinks from a goblet in the shape of a wolfs head that "transforms" him into a wolf (SW Reference), and then they battle. However when the Berserker comes down from this rage he has no recollection of the events that had just happened (Aspect Warrior Reference) so I was just wondering...are there other armies other than SW that take on Norse mythology?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if this helps but i found it interesting.

In a Thousand Sons, The book clearly states that the SW and TS are two very different legions that have almost nothing in common. However, the name "Magnus" was also the name of a Viking King. I strike it as odd to see that a legion with a Nordic background attacked him.

I'm sure I didn't answer your question but tht's about all i could think of.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Do enough research, and you`ll find that almost _everything_ in 40k is based off some mythology.

Space Marine backgrounds, Ork cultures, Eldar warrior aspects...

Very little is _completely_ original.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Very little is _completely_ original.


But then very little is _completely_ original in any fantasy/sci-fi setting.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Templars, Vikings, Romans to name a few


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Vikings are still cooler than space marines... not matter what you say.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Vikings are still cooler than space marines... not matter what you say.


Yet what happens if you take a chaos space marine, put a ninja mask on him and a viking helm with a dane axe?

But anyway speaking of the subject, it was said here before that very little is original so maybe they did base it on norse culture, who knows?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Vikings are still cooler than space marines... not matter what you say.



I take your Vikings and raise you...

SPACE VIKINGS!!!












:biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But then very little is _completely_ original in any fantasy/sci-fi setting.


.01% of all stories that come out are actually new. 99.99% of it has all been said before with different names.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> SPACE VIKINGS!!!


Pinnacle of Awesome!


----------

